#  Krankenpflege >   Offene OP-Wunde >

## Monsti

Hi @all, 
(erst mal 1000 Dank für dieses Forum!!!) Seit Anfang Juli, als mir wegen einer Infektion mein Port-a-cath No. 4 innerhalb von 2,5 Jahren rausgenommen werden musste, habe ich eine offen gelassene OP-Wunde. Das Teil sieht mittlerweile gut aus und ist nicht mehr weit vom vollkommenen Verschluss entfernt. 
An alle Pflege-Profis: Könnt Ihr mir bitte sagen, warum man mir erst nach dem 100%igen Wundverschluss einen neuen Port-Katheter einsetzen möchte? Warum weigert man sich so strikt, dies schon vorher zu tun? Könnt Ihr mir das erklären? Die Docs ziehen sich auf eine vermeintliche Infektionsgefahr zurück, was ich aber nicht verstehe, da die Wunde ja völlig unproblematisch und auch dicht verpackt ist (Prontosan-Spülung, Aquacel-Einlage, darauf sterile Kompresse und als Abdeckung Obsite-Folie). Vorgestern rief ich im KH an, weil die ursprünglich 6 cm breite und 2,5 cm weit klaffende Wunde nur noch lächerliche ca. 5 mm breit und hoch war. Die sagten mir, ich solle mich wieder melden, wenn alles 100%ig zu ist.  :dont_make_me_mad_cut: t: 
Mit Hoffnung auf Erklärung grüßt euch schon mal danke sagend
die ungeduldige Angie

----------


## michmay

Hallo liebe Angie! 
Leider ist es wirklich so, dass Du erst einen neuen Port erhalten kannst, wenn die OP-Wunde 100% zugewachsen ist. Falls dies nicht der Fall wäre, könnte das lebensbedrohliche Folgen für Dich haben. Ein Port ist im Prinzip eine Bakterienleitschiene, d. h., Bakterien haben es sehr leicht, in den Körper einzudringen. Und wenn Du dann im umliegenden Arenal eine offene Wunde hast, sei sie auch noch so klein, ist dieses Risiko noch viel höher; es kann zur Infektion und letztendlich zu einer Sepsis (Blutvergiftung infolge einer Entzündung) kommen, die in Einzelfällen bis zum Tod führen kann. Und den Hut will sich das Krankenhaus verständlicherweise nicht anziehen und von daher wartet man jetzt, bis die Wunde zugewachsen ist, um einen weiteren Infektionsherd zu vermeiden. Aber es dürfte ja bald soweit sein...  :Zwinker:  
Hoffe ich konnte Dir etwas weiterhelfen... 
Liebe Grüße,
Micha

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Micha, 
danke für Deine Erklärung. Trotzdem ist mir diese Vorgehensweise immer noch nicht ganz klar, denn der neue Port wird nun statt unterhalb des rechten Schlüsselbeins auf der linken Seite implantiert (rechts ist das Gewebe nach 4 OPs schon zu sehr vernarbt). Würde man weiterhin die rechte Seite nehmen, sähe ich das Prozedere ja problemlos ein, aber so ...  :emot22_thinking:     :zd_bye_3_cut:  und einen gemütlichen Sonntag!
Angie

----------


## michmay

Hi Angie, 
denke mal, dass das Krankenhaus einfach kein Risiko eingehen will. Auch wenn der Port links implantiert wird und die OP-Wunde rechts ist, gilt das als umliegendes Arenal und somit als zusätzliche Pforte für den Eintritt von Bakterien. Dann ist es ja doch besser, wenn sich Deine OP-Wunde ohne Komplikationen erholen kann....  :Grin: 
Drücke Dir die Daumen das sie schnell heilt.... 
Dir auch einen schönen Sonntag! 
Micha

----------


## Monsti

Danke Micha, 
na gut, ich werde mich tierisch beeilen!  :m_yes:   :f_eyebrows:  
Grüßle von
Angie

----------


## Lilly

Hallo Angi
Ich kann deine Ungeduld sehr sehr gut verstehen...ich selbst habe den Port zweimal auf mein Drängen hin bei meiner Ältesten legen lassen...trotz der nicht ganz verheilten Wunde...ich hab es bitter bereut...
Micha hat wohl recht, es ist eine Bakterienleitschiene...auch wenn ich es nicht ganz verstanden habe, wenn steril gearbeitet wird usw...aber es kam zu massiven Entzündungen bishin beim zweiten Mal zu einer argen Sepsis... 
also ich hab mich eines bessren belehren lassen und hab es nicht nochmal beschleunigt...  :Sad:  
hab Geduld, vertrau auf die Selbstheilungskräfte deines Körpers, versuch deine Gedanken auszuschalten..dein Körper weiß, was gut ist.

----------


## Monsti

Jaja, Ihr habt mich ja überzeugt!  :m_yes:  Lange kann's ja nimmer dauern ...   :lips_heart_1:  von
Angie

----------


## babamaus

:x_hello_3_cut:  huhuuuuu Monstiiiiiii  :kiss2_133_cut:  
Liebe Grüße und hab Geduld.....

----------


## Monsti

Hi Baba, 
danke Dir!!! Hab' Dich schon in Deiner Vorstellung begrüßt, hier tu ich's noch einmal: Schön, dass Du jetzt auch da bist! *freu* 
Liebe Grüße von
Angie

----------


## Monsti

*Das Loch ist zu - juhuuuuuuuu!!!!*  :q_dancing_1:  Wenn ich also bis zum Wochenende nix mehr von mir gebe, so liegt's daran, dass ich zwecks Einbau meines neuen Ports im Spital bin. 
Liebe Grüße von
Angie

----------


## StarBuG

Na dann wünsch ich dir, das alles gut geht und du bald deinen neuen Port hast. 
Bis die Tage  :rainbow1:

----------


## Monsti

Hi Micha, 
eben komme ich von der Chirurgie-Ambulanz. Sie machen es erst nächste Woche, und zwar am Donnerstag. Ab Mittwoch bin ich wieder "inhaftiert" ... so lange müsst Ihr mich noch aushalten.  :b_wink:  
Liebe Grüße von
Angie

----------


## StarBuG

Ahhh, das werden wir schon irgendwie schaffen  :feather:   :d_smily_tooth:

----------


## Monsti

Gaaaaanz sicher!  :Grin:

----------


## Monsti

Hallo zusammen, 
inzwischen bin ich dem Spital wieder entfleucht und habe einen neuen Port auf der linken Seite, mit dem ich ganz und gar nicht glücklich bin. Das Ding sitzt direkt unterhalb des Schlüsselbeins, ca. 2 cm vom Schultergelenk weg und trägt tierisch auf. Autofahren geht nur mit dem Gurt um den Bauch. Normale Blusen oder T-shirts kann ich nimmer tragen, weil dann der riesige Pflasterverband sichtbar ist. Bin grad total genervt, was wirklich selten vorkommt ...  :angry_10:  Außerdem hab ich Fieber, einen masernähnlichen Ausschlag (bekannte Immunreaktion) und fühle mich furchtbar schlapp. 
Liebe Grüße von einer etwas gefrusteten
Angie

----------


## Obelix1962

Dann schone Dich !  :night_candle:  
Trotzdem Schön Dich wieder im .net zu haben  :im_yours_ribbon_cut: :
und gute Besserung aus dem Schwabenland !  :sholder01:   :shy_flower:   :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------


## StarBuG

@Monsti... Oh das klingt nicht gut. 
Ich hoffe du gewöhnst dich dran, und es wird nur halb so schlimm, als wie du es gerade empfindest.
WÜnsche dir auf jeden Fall gute Besserung.
Schlaf dich mal richtig aus und erhol dich gut. 
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Monsti

Danke, Ihr 2, Eure aufmunternden Worte kann ich grad wirklich gut gebrauchen!  :lips_heart_1:  
Grüßle und gute Nacht!
Eure Angie

----------


## Lilly

Hallo liebe Angi
Schön, daß du wieder unter uns bist.
Sicher hast du einiges an Ruhe und Schlaf nachzuholen....

----------


## Küken

Halli hallo Angie,  
ich wünsch dir erste mal gute Besserung, 
und dann fühl dich doch einfach mal gedrückt von mir...   :f_05blow_kiss:  
Lg Küken

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Angie! 
Schön, dass du wieder hier bist!
Dein Port liegt ja echt total blöd für dich! Schade.
Ich hoffe trotzdem auch, dass du dich dran gewöhnst und auch wieder Möglichkeiten findest, dich auch über die Schulter anzuschnallen. Und wer weiß, vielleicht kannst du die T-Shirts ja doch noch irgendwie anziehen, wenn die erste Phase vorbei ist, ohne dass gleich jeder den Port sieht... 
Viel Glück! 
Julia

----------


## Monsti

Dankäääää Lilly, Küken und Julia!!!  :f_05blow_kiss:  
Grüßle von Immernochfrustangie

----------


## Obelix1962

Jetzt komm, 
wer so ein Lächeln hat wie Du  :emot36_rolling:  , kommt da schon wieder hin wo er hin will.  :vampire_flying:   :peace_2_cut:   :bravo_2_cut:  
Nimm den Frust und spül ihn weg.  :WC: 
Weit weg,  
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Stiefelchen

hallo angie, 
auch von mir gute besserung!!!
und schlaf dich aus  :Schnarch: 
ich kann dir das sehr gut nachempfinden, genau wo du deinen port hast sitzt bei mir ein Defibrilator (der sich schon wieder gelöst hat und sich dann in die achsel verschiebt *autsch*) ich habe zu beginn auch sehr große probleme gehabt mit anschnallen, den arm bewegen und auch mit der kleidung da man ihn auch sieht und die narben sehen auch nicht so toll aus (sind auch schon 2 große schnitte da er schon einmal verrutscht ist)
ich weiß nicht wie das bei einem port ist (bei mir haben sie ihn nicht gesetzt wegen der höheren gefahr der gerinselbildung und infektionsquelle), hast du auch größere schnitte ? 
lass ein bisschen zeit vergehen und erstmal alles gut verheilen, dann sieht es bestimmt nicht mehr ganz so schlimm aus.
ich drücke dir die daumen das alles noch zu deiner zufriedenheit verheilt und das dieser port ganzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz lange hält und dir von nutzen ist. 
lieben gruß
stiefelchen  :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Stiefelchen, 
auch Dir vielen Dank!  :shy_flower:  
Nein, größere Schnitte habe ich eigentlich nicht. Es sind zwei ca. 5 cm lange Nähte (Fäden werden am Freitag gezogen), und ich denke, sie werden weitgehend narbenfrei verheilen. Eine nicht soooo schöne Narbe hab' ich an meiner alten Port-Stelle auf der rechten Seite - kein Wunder, das Ding wurde ja auch mehrfach ausgetauscht. Ja, die Stelle so direkt am Schultergelenk ist wirklich total doof. Im Moment ist natürlich alles auch noch ziemlich beleidigt. Mal schauen, wie's wird, wenn sich die Geschichte beruhigt hat. 
Liebe Grüße von
Angie

----------


## Lilly

Hallo Angi
Wie gehts dir denn jetzt inzwischen?
Noch Ausschlag und Fieber? 
Den Frust kann ich verstehen, aber du musst doch nicht auf Blusen und T-Shirts verzichten, nur wegen dem blöden Pflaster.
Laß die Leute gaffen, die gewöhnen sich schon dran und dann guckt niemand mehr.
Laß es dir nicht alles verderben, es ist zwar nervig, aber Hauptsache, das Ding liegt gut und du hast erstmal Ruhe.
Kannst du denn einigermaßen schlafen? 
*einmal-kräftig-puste-zum-Frustvertreiben-pffffffffffffffffff-weg-isser,derFrust*

----------


## Monsti

Hi Lilly, 
danke für Deine Nachfrage: Fieber ist weg, Ausschlag verblasst. Keine Ahnung, was das wieder war. 
Ich verzichte nicht wegen der Pflaster auf ausgeschnittene T-shirts (es gibt ja auch Obsite-Folie u.ä.), sondern weil der Port unglaublich stark aufträgt, bei liegender Nadel erst recht (und bei mir liegt die Nadel immer). Alles zusammen steht ca. 3 cm heraus, das nervt einfach. Mein Mann sagt total süß: "Eine schöne Frau kann doch nix entstellen!" Isser nicht megacharmant? 
Der Port läuft aber super - um auch mal das Positive festzustellen.  :Grin:  Morgen werden die Fäden gezogen. 
Liebe Grüße von
Angie

----------


## Lilly

Hallo Angi
Gut, daß sich alles schon wieder fast normalisiert hat.
3cm ist schon arg, das stört schon ordentlich, kann ich mir vorstellen. Aber ich glaube, da denken die weniger dran beim Legen, hauptsache, das Ding sitzt. 
Schön, daß heute die Fäden rauskommen, hoffe, es ist gut verheilt und die Normalität kann für dich wieder beginnen.

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Lilly und alle, 
heute wurden die Fäden gezogen, es wurde auch neu punktiert. An der Portnadel saftelte es ordentlich, aber es scheint wohl nur seröse Flüssigkeit zu sein *hoff*. Die Schmerzen haben seit vorgestern deutlich nachgelassen. Nichtsdestotrotz sitzt der neue Port total blöd *schimpf*. Naja, hab' mich ja schon an vieles gewöhnt, dann werde ich's jetzt auch schaffen. Hab mir heute ein Polster für den Sicherheitsgurt im Auto besorgt. Gut, das Teil! 
Wünsche Euch allen eine gute Nacht!
Grüßle von
Angie

----------


## StarBuG

Wünsch dir auch eine gute Nacht  
Träum was schönes 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## puschenattel

Hallo Angie, ich wünsche dir so mal nebnbei und einfach so: GUUUUUUUUUUUUUTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE BBBBBBBBBBBBEEEEEEEEEESSSSSEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRR  RRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!  !
ein schönes wochenende und dass alles wieder gut wird.lg Puschenattel

----------


## Monsti

Das ist ja lieb!!! Danke!  :s_rose_for_u_cut:  Auch Dir einen supergemütlichen Sonntag! 
Grüßle von 
Angie

----------


## bueckchen

Mein Mann wurde letztes Jahr Ende November / Anfang Dezember operiert. 
Seitdem ist die Wunde offen.
Er wurde zwichendurch zugenäht, wieder aufgemacht, Am Darm noch einmal operiert.
Jetzt hat er eine Art "Schwamm" in der Wunde mit einem "Kästchen", das das Wundsekret absaugt. Alles in allem ist er jetzt schon 7 Monate mit der offenen Wunde am Kämpfen. 
Was kann man denn tun, um die Wundheilung zu fördern, bzw. das Absondern des Sekrets zu beenden. 
Hat eventuell jemand Erfahrung damit und kann uns helfen? :loser_3_cut:

----------


## bueckchen

Hallo Angie, 
mein Mann hat das gleiche Problem seitdem 26.11.07 offene OP Wunde und kein Ende abzusehen. 
Meinst du da kann man nochmal hoffen?

----------


## Patientenschubser

@ bueckchen, 
ich hab dein thema mit dem bereits schon seit längerem existierenden Thema zusammen geführt. 
Monsti/ Angie hat sich bei uns abgemeldet, aber ich bin sicher das du hier von anderer Seite antworten bekommst! 
Gruß Schubser

----------

